# Darkglass Alpha/Omega vs. B7K?



## Miscreant (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey guys, I've been looking up and down at the specs on these, and I see some of the differences. But can anyone chime in with your own view on exactly where these are differing? I'm leaning towards the Alpha/Omega, but I'm not 100%.


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

Miscreant said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking up and down at the specs on these, and I see some of the differences. But can anyone chime in with your own view on exactly where these are differing? I'm leaning towards the Alpha/Omega, but I'm not 100%.


I noticed there was things on the B7K that wasnt on the Alpha/omega so that put me off BUT but sound unreal from clips. If I could afford it, I would buy both tbh and run the 2 together with a compressor infront going into that modern bass patch style of having 1 path cleaner and a 2nd path guitar amp with lots of distortion and grind, and blend them both together.


----------



## gingerman (Oct 5, 2017)

Simplifying things a bit, b7k dirt is more high freq heavy and A/O is more mid heavy. Try looking through talkbass.com forums, there were guys who did compare both pedals face to face. There is a decent video somewhere


----------



## gingerman (Oct 5, 2017)

On another note, a lot will depend on your bass - with an NG-2 like bass with the 2-humbuckers-in-series feature, I find myself using only the Alpha mode. With a more traditional bass, Omega mode would be much more useful as it would provide for that raw and full low-mid-heavy kind of sound.


----------



## Miscreant (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys--thanks for chiming in. I've recently just learned that the B7K is being modeled in the next Axe Fx firmware release, so I'm just going to wait for that and save myself a couple hundred bucks. I expect the modeling will be fully satisfactory for my purposes.


----------



## cmtd (Oct 7, 2017)

Miscreant said:


> Hey guys--thanks for chiming in. I've recently just learned that the B7K is being modeled in the next Axe Fx firmware release, so I'm just going to wait for that and save myself a couple hundred bucks. I expect the modeling will be fully satisfactory for my purposes.



Where did you hear this from? Just curious on the source of this. Hope it is true, that would be great news.


----------



## Miscreant (Oct 7, 2017)

cmtd said:


> Where did you hear this from? Just curious on the source of this. Hope it is true, that would be great news.


https://forum.fractalaudio.com/threads/axe-fx-ii-quantum-rev-9-00-beta.130981/


----------

